# Wie sporlich ist ein Jabba Wood



## DOD (4. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem AM Fully. Die Rose Dinger gefallen mir eigentlich ganz gut, wobei mir das Jabba Wood besser wie das Granite Chief gefällt. Wenn ich aber richtig informiert bin, ist das GC eher das AM und das JW das XC. Ich denke aber das mir die 130mm von JW reichen würden. Habe nur bedenken, dass das JW mir von der Sitzposition zu racing ist, habe da aber keine Ahnung zwecks der Geometrie. Ich mags halt auf längeren Touren eher gemütlich bergauf und bergab dann auch in härterem Gelände kontroliert.
Was meint ihr, ist das JB da das richtige?

Danke


----------



## DOD (5. April 2012)

Oder anders, was denkt ihr ist der bessere Allrounder. Das GC oder das JW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (5. April 2012)

Also für mich persönlich glaube ich dass das GC besser ist, deswegen hab ichs mir bestellt statt dem JW.
Wie es sich letztlich fährt muss ich erst noch sehen.
Und ich denke die Entscheidung musst du selbst treffen.

Nutze doch die Probefahrt Funktion wenn du eine Kreditkarte hast oder in der Nähe wohnst. Kannst dir ein Testbike zuschicken lassen und ein Wochenende testen für 120 Euro. Wird auch wieder abgeholt bei dir...

Ich konnte es leider nicht testen weil ich keine Kreditkarte hab.


----------



## DOD (5. April 2012)

Das mirt dem Testen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber dann müsste ich ja beide testen und wenn sie mir nicht taugen bin ich schon 240 los.
Ich will halt kein so race lastiges XC. Vielleicht kann ein JW Fahrer hierzu nochmal Stellung nehmen.
Ist der Rahmen vom GC stabiler wie der JW?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (5. April 2012)

DOD schrieb:


> Das mirt dem Testen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber dann müsste ich ja beide testen und wenn sie mir nicht taugen bin ich schon 240 los.
> Ich will halt kein so race lastiges XC. Vielleicht kann ein JW Fahrer hierzu nochmal Stellung nehmen.
> Ist der Rahmen vom GC stabiler wie der JW?



Wenns weniger Race lastig sein soll, wäre wohl das GC besser, weils eher ein Touren Fully ist, wie man bei den Präsentationsvideos von ROSE auch sehen kann.


----------



## DOD (7. April 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Wenns weniger Race lastig sein soll, wäre wohl das GC besser, weils eher ein Touren Fully ist, wie man bei den Präsentationsvideos von ROSE auch sehen kann.


 
Wo kann man sich diese videos denn anschauen?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. April 2012)

DOD schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich diese videos denn anschauen?



Zum Granite Chief kenne ich nur eins im Bike Channel von ROSE:

http://bike-channel.tv/film/das-granite-chief-von-rose-0

Da fährt halt einer mit nem GC durch die Gegend und es wird bissl was erklärt. 
Bin mir nicht sicher obs das auch fürs Jabba Wood gibt aber kannst ja in dem Bike Channel mal suchen.


----------



## querto (7. April 2012)

Ich habe mein Jabba seit 2009 und kann sagen, dass an der Geometrie nichts racelastig ist. Man sitzt relativ aufrecht und im Bike. An Steigungen über 20 Prozent wird es schwer das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten. Dafür hat man bergab aber genug Reserven. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Jabba der beste Allrounder unter den Rosebikes.


----------

